# Sig Sauer P938 9mm Compact



## chaosjourney (Nov 1, 2012)

Wearing an ankle holster under slacks has been an ideal method of concealed carry for me through the work week. I'll review my favorite holster another day. When not wearing a suit I wear a Glock 19 9mm on my hip so switching from a 380 compact to a 9mm compact has always interested me. I just couldn't find one that fit me right. Personally, I love the 9mm and being able to throw the same ammo around between my daily carries makes a lot of sense to me. 

The Sig Sauer P938 caught my gaze a few years ago, but I couldn't bring myself to put down the cash. Like all Sigs, the P938 does carry a premium price tag and has various options that make deciding that much harder. At the store I realized that I 'wanted' this gun. Having an opportunity to shoot one at the range changed that want to darn near a need. This little gun shoots surprisingly smooth and gave me enough grip with the extended magazine to keep my rapid follow up shots in tight groups. The fit and finish is beautiful and one can feel the level of quality when dismantling. I opted for the Extreme variation that has Hogue grips. Tritium night sights come with the gun and it has an ambidextrous safety switch that gives you peace of mind when carrying on your ankle. Although it is possible to use all available space with 7+1 cartridge capacity, I typically use 6 round mags when carrying. I also wear the P938 comfortably in an abdomen belly band rig that has space for an extra extended mag. 

After about 6 months of carrying and training with the P938 I have not had one single problem with it. It is not as easy to disassemble as others, but it is worth the extra time. If you have any questions about the P938 or how it carries, please feel free to ask. 

Cheers,
CJ


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

The P-938 is indeed a very nice SD handgun. You will find limited discussion of firearms here on PS, by design of the forum owner. There is a sister site, firearmstalk.com where most of the firearms enthusiasts discuss their favorite guns & loads. I myself was a regular contributor over there until the mods started wearing their SS uniforms and I had that terrible boating accident last year.


----------



## chaosjourney (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info bigg777.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I bought a P938 a couple of years ago.
It's my carry gun of choice.
I carry it in a pocket holster.
I did have trouble adapting to the sights.
I prefer the point of impact to be at the top of the front sight and not aligned with the 3 dots.
I shot consistently low until I figured it out.
Mine came with a Sig Laser sight.
It shuts off after every shot. I need to send it back to Sig and get them to fix it.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I do like the P938, but if you are already carrying a Glock 19, it would make more since to carry a Glock 26. If for some reason you lose the Glock 19 because of multiple reasons, and have to go to the back up. Then the Glock 26 would make more sense because you can use all of your mags for the 19 in the 26.



At the second that you realize that the P938 is empty, the light will go on about that this fatale mistake.


----------



## chaosjourney (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you for the thoughts. 

That was probably one of the hardest parts of the decision making process. My Glock 19 is rarely far from me and it is rarely far from multiple preloaded mags. The primary job that I give to my compact is for it to get me safely to my Glock. I just have more trust in the Sig to do that job than I did with the G42 it replaced. 

I had already tried to make the Glock 42 in .380 work, but it was never comfortable for me. I absolutely love my full size Glocks and may still get a 26 to play with. Maybe I will get it to work for me with enough range time.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Glad you like the 938, many people do and I am confident that it is a good gun. I however am not a fan of the 1911 or any single action manual safety driven variants (outside of range toys) so it is not for me. But I would caution you that mixing manual of arms can create chaos with muscle memory and in an actual shooting situation may result in hesitations or unnecessary movements that will cost you time or even your life. If you train to flip off a safety, when in an adrenaline dump your mind will be expecting a safety. If you to train with the Glock's safe action, when in an adrenaline dump your mind will expect there to be NO safety. One can certainly achieve basic _competence_ with every available platform, but it's nearly impossible to be combat adept without many hours a day of advanced training and practice. I won't even get started on ankle carry, which might be the next worse option to keeping a gun off-body in a purse.


----------



## divemaster19631 (Dec 29, 2015)

I picked up the ruger lc9 pro last year and. Have loved it. No safety except trigger. Very compact even with the two round extended mag. I have put about 1200 rounds threw her and have never had a misfire. Very slim a is great for inside belt or on outside no one can even tell i have it on. The grouping are alsome. Average only six just outside center at 25 yards. On the indoor range.

I picked it after checking several reviews and comparisons against glock and M&P.

John


----------



## chaosjourney (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you for the thoughtful and experienced advice and you are spot on. I've had to practice drawing for many hours from my ankle to even feel remotely comfortable with it. Although it isn't ideal, I've had to adapt to it. The reflex actions required to switch between platforms has also been a struggle. I think that I will definitely make it a priority to obtain a G26 and train with it until it works for me.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

*Canik TP9 Sa Update*

I posted before regarding my purchase of the TP9 Sa and how much I enjoyed it. Since the last post I have discovered a few items I was not pleased with, they are minor but I felt I should share as I had praised this firearm. The first item is the stripling (not sure of spelling) on the hand grip. As a retired city slicker whose hands have gotten baby bottom soft, I found the grip to be a bit painful  after a few hours of practice drawing. The other item is a result of design failure (MHO) at the bottom of the grip / mag base. The squared end of the mag (sharp points) is not covered by the grip. If your hand does not grasp the grip exactly right (shooter error), I get a minor stab to my baby soft hand. NOT FUN.  Both problems were solved by installing a rubber grip cover ($10.00).

On a different note: I have to agree with Sentry, different firearms and different holster locations, do make for potential firing problems. I use an outside the belt holster for cold or cool days and in inside the waste holster for warm or hot days (I Love Arizona). Even with the holsters located on same hip, same general location, there is a bit of difference in the actual draw motion. I also have a difficult time visualizing a mugger allowing you access to an ankle draw. Drawing and firing your weapon while the mugger is retreating (running away with your money) is going to be difficult to claim self defense, JMHO.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I love the p938. Great pistol.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

tmttactical: I have owned guns before with excessively jagged or sharp grips or points (metal and polymer). Since I never run my guns through beauty shows, I have never had a problem grabbing a file or some sandpaper and smoothing them out. Although I try and avoid the dremel whenever possible. One of my favorite guns is a very early 2nd Gen Glock 19 with which I use only Pearce base pads that fill the mag cut out in the front of the grip. The unfortunate side effect is the back right corner jabs directly in my right palm when shooting. I hit those corners with a file, then round them out with some 200 then 400 grit sandpaper and get back to it. My Kahr CM9 came with an excessively aggressive grip so I lightly sanded the whole thing down just to break the points of their molded in texturing. This is not uncommon with a variety of guns. 

chaosjourney: I am not a fan of the G26 either. It's really not that much smaller than your G19 and has a shorter sight radius. Most people will add a finger extension to make the grip manageable, and the end up with a 10-12 round grip that is just as long as the 15 round grip is on the 19. If you like shooting it with a flat basepad than it is more concealable and everything I am saying is non applicable, but it is very thick for a subcompact gun that only give you 2 more rounds than say a S&W Shield. People will tout magazine compatibility, but it's not like any of that is going to matter outside of the range time. I have a G26 and I do shoot it from time to time, but I never found it easier to carry concealed than it's slightly bigger brother. You might be better served with a good IWB holster for your G19. The G19 might be the perfect sized gun. I will add that I am not a small man, so that might make a difference too. 

The only slim subcompact 9mm's I don't own are the Taurus PT709 and the Kel-Tec PF-9 (nor will I ever). From the G43 to the Shield, Nano, PPS M2, CM9, LC9S Pro, etc. they really are all about the same. Just comes down to ergos and personal preference.


----------



## chaosjourney (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info Sentry. The G19 is my baby, but it is hard to keep it concealed unless I never remove my suit jacket. I own a King Tuck and a DeSantis Sof-Tuk, but they just don't make it invisible enough to wear to the places I have to go. I have an athletic build and that bulge just sticks out on my hip. I'd always be willing to try different holsters to make it work. Someone recommended an Alien, but it wasn't much better. Any suggestions?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

chaosjourney said:


> Thanks for the info Sentry. The G19 is my baby, but it is hard to keep it concealed unless I never remove my suit jacket. I own a King Tuck and a DeSantis Sof-Tuk, but they just don't make it invisible enough to wear to the places I have to go. I have an athletic build and that bulge just sticks out on my hip. I'd always be willing to try different holsters to make it work. Someone recommended an Alien, but it wasn't much better. Any suggestions?


Maybe the problem isn't the holster, but where you are wearing it that makes it more visible. If you were to imagine your Belly Button as 12:00 then the most concealable place to wear the holster is about 3:30, or right in the hollow behind the Hip Bone. The natural contour of your body and the "hang" of your suit jacket should hide your weapon from all but the most observant.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Sentry18 said:


> tmttactical: I have owned guns before with excessively jagged or sharp grips or points (metal and polymer). Since I never run my guns through beauty shows, I have never had a problem grabbing a file or some sandpaper and smoothing them out. Although I try and avoid the dremel whenever possible. One of my favorite guns is a very early 2nd Gen Glock 19 with which I use only Pearce base pads that fill the mag cut out in the front of the grip. The unfortunate side effect is the back right corner jabs directly in my right palm when shooting. I hit those corners with a file, then round them out with some 200 then 400 grit sandpaper and get back to it. My Kahr CM9 came with an excessively aggressive grip so I lightly sanded the whole thing down just to break the points of their molded in texturing. This is not uncommon with a variety of guns.
> 
> chaosjourney: I am not a fan of the G26 either. It's really not that much smaller than your G19 and has a shorter sight radius. Most people will add a finger extension to make the grip manageable, and the end up with a 10-12 round grip that is just as long as the 15 round grip is on the 19. If you like shooting it with a flat basepad than it is more concealable and everything I am saying is non applicable, but it is very thick for a subcompact gun that only give you 2 more rounds than say a S&W Shield. People will tout magazine compatibility, but it's not like any of that is going to matter outside of the range time. I have a G26 and I do shoot it from time to time, but I never found it easier to carry concealed than it's slightly bigger brother. You might be better served with a good IWB holster for your G19. The G19 might be the perfect sized gun. I will add that I am not a small man, so that might make a difference too.
> 
> The only slim subcompact 9mm's I don't own are the Taurus PT709 and the Kel-Tec PF-9 (nor will I ever). From the G43 to the Shield, Nano, PPS M2, CM9, LC9S Pro, etc. they really are all about the same. Just comes down to ergos and personal preference.


Sentry18: Thank you for the helpful suggestions. I had considered the file and sandpaper options or using some liquid metal to build up the space around the mag. As I plan to purchase many more magazines, I decided on the rubber hand grip cover, since it would not require future modifications (I know lazy option) but it does appear to be working well. I realize most of the forum members have much more experience and knowledge than me, I always welcome every suggestion. Thanks again and keep those suggestions coming.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The only IWB holster I own is a G-Code INCOG for the S&W Shield. I am just not an IWB guy (uncomfortable). But camo is right on, when I do wear it I need to move it around a bit  to find a the right spot. Usually 3 o'clock or so. But I think a good leather pancake holster with thumbstrap conceals just as well for me anyway. I like to carry a midsized gun off duty when weather and clothing allow it, but I don't mind the S&W Shield / Ruger LCP combo and don't feel under-gunned at all. The Shield normally rides in a Bianch black leather holster on my right sight with 2 spare mags on my left and the LCP in my left front pocket. I have gone through a lot of guns and a lot of holsters finding out what works best for me.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Update on my Sig P938 lazer.
I returned the one that shut off after every shot.
Yesterday I receive 2 brand new lazer sights in the mail.
Not sure why Sig sent me 2 but that's what they did.
Now I need to get the time to go to the range and see if they work.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Sentry18 said:


> The only IWB holster I own is a G-Code INCOG for the S&W Shield. I am just not an IWB guy (uncomfortable). But camo is right on, when I do wear it I need to move it around a bit to find a the right spot. Usually 3 o'clock or so. But I think a good leather pancake holster with thumbstrap conceals just as well for me anyway. I like to carry a midsized gun off duty when weather and clothing allow it, but I don't mind the S&W Shield / Ruger LCP combo and don't feel under-gunned at all. The Shield normally rides in a Bianch black leather holster on my right sight with 2 spare mags on my left and the LCP in my left front pocket. I have gone through a lot of guns and a lot of holsters finding out what works best for me.


+1 on the INCOG holster from G-Code. I have two of them, one for a Shield and the other for a FS M&P that is my daily carry. Unfortunately my body size does not allow me to carry anything IWB comfortably at the 3 O'clock position, nor do I really want to. I prefer appendix carry at about 1 O'clock. It's comfortable, and very discreet whether I'm wearing jeans and a t-shirt or a tucked in shirt. I did change the belt clips on mine to some under the belt style clips from Comp-Tac that pretty much disappear.

I think that most people who are serious about their carry weapons have a tote somewhere filled with holsters that didn't quite make the grade for one reason or another.


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

My Sig is not very accurate. Gunsmith tried to adjust the sights but I still am not very accurate. I bought it as my other 9 is too big to carry. The Sig is easier to conceal in pocket or waistline for church. Love the feel of it. Only holds 4 shells.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

txcatlady said:


> My Sig is not very accurate. Gunsmith tried to adjust the sights but I still am not very accurate. I bought it as my other 9 is too big to carry. The Sig is easier to conceal in pocket or waistline for church. Love the feel of it. Only holds 4 shells.


Not accurate was my complaint when I bought mine.
Then I figured out how Sig sights are aligned and it's OK.
You have to align the 3 dots on the center of the target.
Not the top of the front sight like I am used to.
Image number 3.
It's still my EDC pocket pistol.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

backlash said:


> Not accurate was my complaint when I bought mine.
> Then I figured out how Sig sights are aligned and it's OK.
> You have to align the 3 dots on the center of the target.
> Not the top of the front sight like I am used to.
> ...


I'm not calling anyone stupid, partially because it might be me who is stupid... but who has ever taught that you use the three dot system in sight picture #'s 1 and 2 for aiming? The three dot system of sights as I was taught, was not meant for precision aiming, rather it was designed for quick sight acquisition in a combative situation. Is it the perfect system...maybe, maybe not.

Misconceptions, and erroneous information offered by friends and the internet (yes, you can indict me too) cause a lot of aiming woes to everyone, me included. What everyone has to do is validate the sighting system that they use. Me telling you, or someone else telling you that "X" sights are the greatest doesn't amount to a hill of beans, if it doesn't really work for you.

I sell a lot of optics and sights for pistols, rifles and some shotguns. When I do, I offer a lot of experienced based observations on what works and why. Sometimes, what works for everyone else, for whatever reason, just doesn't work for you. It might be because of your eyesight, or just how your brain interprets what you are seeing. It might even be how you are using the sight, because that is how you learned to use it.

(Al)Most all firearms are more accurate than the person shooting them. The sights or optics are the disconnect between what the weapon is capable of accuracy wise and what the shooter can accomplish.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Nobody ever taught me about shooting a 3 dot sight. Maybe that was the problem.
My Sig is the first gun I have ever had that had 3 dot sights.
I still don't like them but I can hit what I aim at now so I guess that's really all that matters.
I will always prefer sight picture 2.
Thanks for not directly calling me stupid, even thought it was implied.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Balls004 said:


> I'm not calling anyone stupid, partially because it might be me who is stupid... but who has ever taught that you use the three dot system in sight picture #'s 1 and 2 for aiming? The three dot system of sights as I was taught, was not meant for precision aiming, rather it was designed for quick sight acquisition in a combative situation. Is it the perfect system...maybe, maybe not.
> .


Like you I prefer sight image 3. I do know other shooters that prefer sight image 1 and 2. They can out shoot me so I guess that is what is right for them. As long as you know how your sights are set then all is well.

When I was in basic training we each zeroed our weapons. We each had to memorize our zero for windage and elevation an each one of us was slightly different. If we needed to pick up a weapon on the battlefield we could immediately zero it for ourselves. Learn your weapons and learn how you shoot them.

Sights can be changed. If you don't like the way you firearm is sighted in, change it. Some sights are adjustable and other sights can be changed to ones that are.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

backlash said:


> Nobody ever taught me about shooting a 3 dot sight. Maybe that was the problem.
> My Sig is the first gun I have ever had that had 3 dot sights.
> I still don't like them but I can hit what I aim at now so I guess that's really all that matters.
> I will always prefer sight picture 2.
> Thanks for not directly calling me stupid, even thought it was implied.


I absolutely was not calling you stupid, and was not trying to imply it either, because it works differently for everyone depending on how you are taught.


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

backlash said:


> Not accurate was my complaint when I bought mine.
> Then I figured out how Sig sights are aligned and it's OK.
> You have to align the 3 dots on the center of the target.
> Not the top of the front sight like I am used to.
> ...


Will check this out. I was shooting low and to left. It is a shorter barrel than I am used to and sights are different. Too cheap to target practice much. Thank you.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

txcatlady said:


> Will check this out. I was shooting low and to left. It is a shorter barrel than I am used to and sights are different. Too cheap to target practice much. Thank you.


Low and left is typical for jerking the trigger for a right handed shooter.

You might try dry fire practice. All the best shooters use dry fire to improve their skill. Make double sure that there is no ammo anywhere near the gun.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Practice Practice is the key with any fire arm especially a 3 inch barrel pistol not really made for long distance shooting ,is a pocket gun but in my non expert point of view has to many sharp edges to include the sharp sights that can easily get caught in the cloth.
I prefer the Bersa Thunder CC in .380 a very smooth pistol no sharp corners.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

A great pistol is the glock 43. Mine fits nicely in my waistband with or without a holster. Plus it's like half the price of a sig. You can't switch out mags from the rest of the 9mm lineup but an extra mag weighs in your pocket like a set of keys. And it's a 9 not a 380! The recoil also feels pretty similar to my 19 so that's a big plus since most of the micro size pistols usually kick pretty good. Very easy to take apart and it love that all my pistols have the same action for muscle memory. Oh and sentry, how awesome was the super bowl??? Not to hijack this thread but it's probably time to be a Broncos fan since the last time the Raiders won anything polymer pistols hadn't been invented yet!!


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

See how happy the kids are when we win?!?!


----------

